# New Member



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello guys, 

Well i finally decided to join up onto this forum after a friend recommended the forum. Im actually an Aussie living in *Okayama*, Japan.

I currently own an rx7 FD3S type r version 2. But in August this car will head back to Australia (hopefully ) and i was thinking of getting a GTR. Either a R33 or R32, im leaning towards an R32gtr as i have always like the appearance of the r32. I also want something a bit more practical than my FD with backseats:squintdan I havent ruled out an Rx8 either, after i drove the new RS version and loved it, but i want something i can export home.

Anyway, heres my current car



















Heres my mods if anyone is interested, all really exterior related.

Mazdaspeed front bar
Mazdaspeed side skirts
Mazdaspeed rear pods
Mazdaspeed rear wing
Mazdaspeed front strut bar
Mazdaspeed Rear strut bar
Mazdaspeed Gear Knob
Mazdaspeed Short Shifter
Mazdaspeed CF rear view mirror cover
Mazdaspeed Catback Exhaust
FEED torque brace
RE Amemiya AST
Momo steering wheel
HKS intake kit and custom made heat shield
S8 tail lights
Yokohama 17inch lightweight racing rims


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

nice one - looks fresh in the white paintwork


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

this is the R35 forum...


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 20, 2008)

shit, i read it as the gtr chit chat forum, my mistake, can mod be so helpful and move to the correct location


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome, Good luck in your search for an R32. Any idea on a spec your looking for, bhp etc? 

Nice looking FD there also.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow , hey man , great car. Dream car color too. Love the RX7. :clap: 

I am from Aichi, not that far away from you.

Welcome anyway . .


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 20, 2008)

wow, how come there is so many Japanese members?

Aichi, isnt that above Tokyo?



> Any idea on a spec your looking for, bhp etc?


Stock  I dont want to be cleaning up someone elses mess! I wont be ready to buy until late this year, but just thought i would join up anyway


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i was actually surprised how many gaijin in japan there are on this forum... and all good guys.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

BigWillieStyles said:


> wow, how come there is so many Japanese members?
> 
> Aichi, isnt that above Tokyo?


No it`s on the other side of the mountains, north-east , if you look from OSAKA:chuckle: 
You know Nagoya? That`s where I live . . around


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

welcome the forum


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

We should have you get in touch with Piers (handle is THRUST), I think he's in Okayama.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

welcome. gorgeous FD, love the mazdaspeed work on them, looks so well!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats a beautiful looking car you have here, welcome to the forum.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

welcome to the forum. lovely fd you have!

enjoy it


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks guys, i appreciate the posts! You nissan crew arent so scary after all! 

Someone else is Okayama, really!!


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome! What do you do in JP?

Marc


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

sorry to hijack but fuggles love the car just spend about an hour reading about it in the new jap performance mag!
oh and welcome bigwilliestyles!!


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wikid car. Welcome.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

BigWillieStyles said:


> thanks guys, i appreciate the posts! You nissan crew arent so scary after all!
> 
> Someone else is Okayama, really!!


Yes , his name is Piers . .he's the main pillar of the GTROC in japan, they say he's in the scene since 100years, but I give him 20. for the looks thought.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Your FD looks great,welcome to the board from germany(the country with the autobahn)


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! 

Im an English/Immersion Elementary school teacher, no one special, i sometime wonder how i can afford to keep my FD.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

OK, just found this thread! Hi there Will, again! Yes, as Chris (I'm lovin' it) GTRLux says, I've been in Okayama for about 100 years. Whereabouts are you? Nice car!!! I had a red FD3S until last summer and that's how I managed to get my first track experience here.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 20, 2008)

I actually live right in the city, near the station on the Nishigawa. Parking is a killer!

Where in Okayama are you? What do you do?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I found an old house with parking space for the family wheels on the way out to the airport, but I work at a college in town. The GTR is semi-permanently at the tuning shop. Can you pm me your email address? Piers


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 20, 2008)

Thrust said:


> I found an old house with parking space for the family wheels on the way out to the airport, but I work at a college in town.


I would do this, but i just couldnt bare the thought of my car being anymore than a few steps from my house. Japanese drivers are terrible!


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i am quite the fan of your FD


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome:wavey: , have fun in this forum , nice RX7 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> this is the R35 forum...


 this is a Members Gallery not just R35????


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 20, 2008)

see_no_evo said:


> this is a Members Gallery not just R35????


I actually posted in the wrong section, the mod has since moved it to the gallery section:thumbsup:


----------

